
Armageddon Computer? - lskatz
What is your favorite iso for an offline computer, if the Internet goes out? Maybe something with an encyclopedia, offline maps, photos?
======
ipsun4
Depends on what you want out of a computer. If you want a general purpose (as
in write programs and run them) Plan 9 is a pretty self-contained operating
system and software system if you are confident in your C and C++ abilities.
I've also heard that BSD is pretty well documented internally, so if you know
that system, you should be ok.

Alternatively a fun retro setup could be an apple II or a windows 98 box with
Encarta disks.

As a specific distro that is directly focused on what you specified, Endless
OS seems to have the Encyclopedia and other preinstalled apps for online use
you were talking about.

~~~
karmakaze
Which leads to another interesting take on the situation. Which OS would make
a good starter to rebuild from? It should be small, easy to build, and cover
just core features including network. Even single-user, single process like
Windows 98 as suggested could work, although we'd want much newer source
without cruft. The GUI also seems superfluous--maybe just high density text
panes.

